# Canon T3I to Canon 7D:  Worth The Upgrade?



## bp4life71 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have the option to get a Canon 7D for 650.00 off of craigslist.  I currently have a Canon T3I that I use.  Is it worth the upgrade to grab the Canon 7D (body only) for 650.00 and sell my T3i?  Or is it not really much of an upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Going from a Rebel to a semi-pro body, yeah, you will probably notice one or two differences.

"Is it worth it?"  Only you can answer that one.  I wouldn't think twice about it though.

I don't know how serious a $650 purchase is for you...  For some that's a pretty sizable amount, for others it's nothing.

I say, if you're comfortable with it and can afford it, you won't regret it.


----------



## weepete (Aug 3, 2014)

It's the same sensor and the 7D is due an upgrade and rumours are that a new version will be released in a couple of months. Really it would only be worth it if you need more fps and better autofocus. The high ISO performance is much better on newer cameras like the 6D and 70D. 

So for most people it's probably not worth it for the slight increase in performance.


----------



## Overread (Aug 3, 2014)

I would say if you're working with action subjects then the upgrade in AF performance that you'd get with a 7D would be worth upgrading to. The 7D second hand price has dropped in the last week or so due to very strong rumours of Canon releasing an update to that line. Of course a new 7DMII or any other line released to upgrade that line will be far more expensive, so whilst it might come with a new sensor (we honestly don't know at present) and improved ISO performance it will likely be far out of your budget. 


I would say that any upgrade choice needs to be tempered against:

1) What your perceived weaknesses are in your current setup. Is the upgrade going to solve an issue or problem for your current setup - or if its all perfect for you is it going to upgrade your general quality or ease of working. Ergo what is the actual gain to you and what do you need.

2) Budget - sometimes you'll want to upgrade several areas at once so you've got to consider your budget and what will give you the best gain for your money. Sometimes this might not be a new camera nor a new lens - it could be lighting equipment or other support items


----------



## gossamer88 (Aug 3, 2014)

I see from your Flickr, you attend NASCAR. The 7D can certainly help shoot fast cars. It's also weather sealed. That can also help.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 4, 2014)

7D is a huge step up. The AF is spectacular. The ease of use and overall simplicity makes for less time wasted trying to set things up between shots. The speed at which this thing operates is astounding-HUGE buffer, FAST processing, and that 7-8 FPS... it's a speed freak.


----------



## Lumens (Aug 4, 2014)

I upgraded from the T2i to the 7D a year or so ago.  Don't expect any improvement in image quality as the T3i and 7D have the same sensor.  Same as my T2i no change in Image Quality, but when it comes to every thing else the 7D is spectacular.  The 7D is likely to be replaced by the a 7DII in the near future but it is still a great camera.  As said before "astounding-HUGE buffer, FAST processing, and that 7-8 FPS" has made a HUGE difference for me.  I like outdoors and the 7D is fantastic for BIF (Birds in Flight).  I would assume you would enjoy the same improvement for NASCAR races.

If image quality is important then hold off for the 6D or the new fabled 7DII, if it comes out with a better sensor.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2014)

For me image quality and low light performance is most important so I wouldnt bother getting a camera with same sensor, I would wait for the new 7DII


----------

